# 1995 HB Full Service Manual.



## tbrocato (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey guys, I am wondering if anyone knows where I can get a FSM for a 1995 HB? 

thanks for all the help

tbroc.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You may be able to get one through Nissan, but it prob won't be cheap. The "1995 Truck/Pathfinder Service Manual w/ supplement" was part #2D21295 (that's the catalog # and not the Nissan part #) and MSRP was $135 about 10 years ago. Dealers would order them directly from:

DDS Distribution Services
20770 Westwood Drive
Strongsville, OH 44136
Phone: 440-572-0725

I'm not sure if they will deal direct to the public or even still stock Nissan service manuals, but might be worth a call. This info came from the 2002 Nissan Dealer Confidential Parts Catalog. 

Other options would be to look for a used one on Ebay or Craigslist. Or, if you don't actually need the paper manual, you could get a "vehicle specific" subscription for vehicle from ALLDATA. Go to:

ALLDATAdiy.com Leading Source of Factory Automotive Repair Information


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

How about for a '97? Would that be close enough? I might be able to hook you up with something free on-line. I suspect there's quite a few similarities between '95 and '97. The biggest difference would be if you're looking for V6 stuff.

If you're interested let me know as I have the site bookmarked on my other computer.


----------



## tbrocato (Sep 7, 2010)

Grug said:


> How about for a '97? Would that be close enough? I might be able to hook you up with something free on-line. I suspect there's quite a few similarities between '95 and '97. The biggest difference would be if you're looking for V6 stuff.
> 
> If you're interested let me know as I have the site bookmarked on my other computer.


Sure bro having the 97 one on hand would help for sure!


----------



## tbrocato (Sep 7, 2010)

smj999smj said:


> You may be able to get one through Nissan, but it prob won't be cheap. The "1995 Truck/Pathfinder Service Manual w/ supplement" was part #2D21295 (that's the catalog # and not the Nissan part #) and MSRP was $135 about 10 years ago. Dealers would order them directly from:
> 
> DDS Distribution Services
> 20770 Westwood Drive
> ...





Thanks for all the info bro!


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Here's a link to the thread with the manual. Scroll down a little. Hopefully, the link still works.

http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/167619-1997-pickup-shop-manual-pdf.html


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the 97 may or may not be different .. pm me ur email address and i 'll send you the 95 pdf..


----------

